# Asus M2N4-SLI LAN Drivers help



## deathpie5000 (May 18, 2009)

Need some assistance in finding the LAN Drivers for an ASUS M2N4-SLI motherboard. Somewhere down the line in moving and changing ISP's the drivers for my ethernet connection have disappeared, leaving me with a USB internet connection which is unreliable at best. If anyone happens to have a download link for the LAN/Ethernet drivers for this motherboard I would be very appreciative. Thanks for the help in advance!


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Have you tried looking on the manufacturer website?

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f19/how-to-find-drivers-419050.html


----------

